

Ryan Holiday became American Apparel's marketing director at 21 - wifarley
http://hackthesystem.com/blog/hack-the-system-podcast-how-ryan-holiday-hacked-the-media-at-american-apparel/

======
wifarley
<http://www.ryanholiday.net/about/> "Ryan Holiday is a media strategist for
notorious clients like Tucker Max and Dov Charney. After dropping out of
college at 19 to apprentice under the strategist Robert Greene, he went on to
advise many bestselling authors and multi-platinum musicians. He is the
Director of Marketing at American Apparel, where his work in advertising was
internationally known. His strategies are used as case studies by Twitter,
YouTube and Google and have been written about in AdAge, the New York Times,
Gawker and Fast Company. His first book, Trust Me I’m Lying: Confessions of a
Media Manipulator, was a Wall Street Journal bestseller"

Books from his reading list are very interesting:
<http://www.ryanholiday.net/reading-list/>

On why I posted this interview: I've been influenced by Ryan's work over the
last 4 years. His writing is usually very thought provoking and honest despite
the name of his book. I have noticed similarities between topics discussed in
this community and Ryan Holidays writing. I think that if HN readers research
Ryan a little, they will be interested in what they find. His influence on
articles written by massive media outlets becomes increasingly apparent as you
read into his work.

One of the best things I've taken from Ryan's work is how to identify Media
Manipulation and devalue content that has been affected by it accordingly.

Ironic right?

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4a0Vrk4ZEw&feature=youtu...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4a0Vrk4ZEw&feature=youtu.be)
Funny interview with the creator of HARO (Help a Reporter Out) and Ryan. To
promote and validate his book, Ryan manipulated the service HARO into
providing news outlets with completely false information that they published
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/davidthier/2012/07/18/how-
this-g...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/davidthier/2012/07/18/how-this-guy-
lied-his-way-into-msnbc-abc-news-the-new-york-times-and-more/)

